# What Annoys You?



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

What annoys you? What gets on your nerves? What drives you crazy?

Here's a short list of what bugs me. Not a complete list.

1. Jim Carrey movies
2. Farmville requests
3. Politicians that play petty games while unemployment is still high.
4. Cat spats in the middle of the night when I'm trying to sleep.

Your turn. What annoys you no end? Feel free to grumble.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

When the phone rings and I am cooking!


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

1. Nicolas Cage's face.
2. Frisbees.
3. Polyester shirts.
4. Wearing glasses.
5. Coca Cola. (Pepsi fan  )


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

hakimast said:


> 1. Nicolas Cage's face.


I don't know why but I can't stop laughing at this.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

He'd be a half decent actor if he didn't look like a zombie all the time 

I have a Nick Cage cutout that I put up every halloween to scare kids


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

1. TV shows that don't tell you it's a two-parter until three seconds before the end of the first part.
2. Doctor's offices that make you fill out four pages of information despite the fact that you were there only six months previously and filled out the exact same forms.
3. People that don't furnish enough information when asking for help on forums, or could have answered their own questions with a two-word search within seconds on Google (or the search engine or your choice).
4. People talking on phones/texting while driving.
5. People that give ebooks a one-star rating on Amazon merely because they think the books are too expensive.
6. Networks that cancel a TV series after only two or three episodes have been shown (you hear me FOX).
7. Customer support people that speak with unintelligible accents.
8. Ebooks in Topaz format.
9. Politicians.
10. Newscasters asking people how they feel about their entire family being killed in some disaster.

Is there a limit on the length of posts?   

Mike


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

hakimast said:


> He'd be a half decent actor if he didn't look like a zombie all the time
> 
> I have a Nick Cage cutout that I put up every halloween to scare kids


I keep waiting for him to tame his hair. I like him, though. I have no idea why.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

people who cannot stay in their lane while driving a car on the highway.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

People who are harsh and uncivil on the message boards.


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

A fly that drops in my glass of wine
The supermarket not having in stock what you're looking for
Days when it rains all day, happens a lot where I come from - England
Weeds in the garden
Junk mail
My iPod getting stuck on reply
My mobile/cell phone dropping reception

That's enough


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

When people say "supposebly" instead of "supposedly."  Or when they say Jewlery instead of Jewelry.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Texting!  I hate I when people text me when they are waiting for an appointment, I feel like I am filling their void!

I also hate cell phones...I wish I had only given my number out to my family..but its out there now.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

When the parents make a big deal about having a family meal together...then they spend the entire time on their phone talking to_______ or too busy watching the television to have am actual conversation. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Drivers who don't use their turn signals.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

latecomers to a lineup who stand close to your side and "innocently" edge their way ahead of you.
bras
older women in mini skirts or in bikinis
boys and men who let their trousers slide down their butts (not sexy guys.  It looks stupid)
people who act astounded when an elderly person is able to do a simple task or give a coherent response.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Technology that isn't plug and play.
That I need the help of a 13-y-o to use said technology.

But I really like Nick Cage.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

tsilver...I can relate to your post about older people.  Whenever I go into Bestbuy with my older son and look at technology, the sales rep always talks to my son!  One day it ticked me off, I told the rep he could talk to me, that I was rather tech savvy for an old lady and I was the one shopping.  My son wanted to hide.  lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

hakimast said:


> *1. Nicolas Cage's face.*












And to add to my own list, here goes:

1) Using the word 'conversate' ever!
2) The word 'irregardless'
3) Any verb beginning with 'sq' (I'd give examples, but I can't even type them out)


----------



## William F (Jul 31, 2011)

Clowns and Mimes
Sour candy
Dull knives
Ice chewers


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Bad manicures.  How can my toenails get treated so wonderfully while my fingernails are not?  And by the same mani/pedi person?  I think they are so use to grinding on false nails they just forget or get lazy.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Noise.
Business associates who start their emails with the word HEY. This is not an acceptable business greeting (except perhaps in Scandinavia - I'm not sure about that).
Practically all other drivers on the road


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

hamerfan said:


> Drivers who don't use their turn signals.


And people who drive in the left lane at 50 MPH with the left blinker stuck on.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Drivers who run red lights.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

1) People in the grocery check out line who, once the total is rung up, pull out their checkbook (and sometimes ask for a pen).
2) The guy on the Geico commercial who says "save you 15 min. or more"
3) People who don't read/research or get all their info from news blips but think they have all the answers


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> 1) People in the grocery check out line who, once the total is rung up, pull out their checkbook (and sometimes ask for a pen).


Huge +1!


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

A lot annoys me. 

1. Kids tv today
2. reality tv
3. people who try to force their opinions down your throat
4. People who stare at their phone in the theater
5. People who stare at their phone when hanging out with friends. 
6. People who talk in the theater
7. People who hack video games


That's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

1. Grocery store employees that bag packages of raw meat with other items.
2. Fast food restaurant employees that consistently fill orders incorrectly.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I work drive thru. it annoys me when people wait in a rush and don't take out their wallet until they reach my window.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

People who clog up the supermarket aisle with their trolleys to have a chat - go to Starbucks!!

People at the check out who leave their trolley in front of me then go pick up the other five items they forgot - make a list, idiot!


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Grocery store clerks who check your order out and drop your money in your hand, don't say thank you and turn to finish their conversation with their co-worker in the next aisle.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

loonlover said:


> Drivers who run red lights.


Drivers who think the yellow light means "drive real fast".


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

My house annoys me...it doesn't come with a maid!


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

People texting when they are driving!  It more than annoys me, it scared the cr-p outta me!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

when people find out i am a kindle owner and say "so you're the reason why Borders is closing". happened twice recently


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

A new one today.  I slowed down to the reduced speed limit in a construction zone.  Two highway department vehicles passed me exceeding the speed limit.  I slow down for the safety of the workers - shouldn't you slow down for the safety of your co-workers?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> when people find out i am a kindle owner and say "so you're the reason why Borders is closing". happened twice recently


As if you personally had the ability to bring down an entire company! lol

The antagonism against e-readers is so unjustified.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

JeanneB said:


> When the phone rings and I am cooking!


When the phone rings anytime. I HATE the phone! Answering machines are the only reason I have a land-line at all.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

going clothes shopping for me (yes I am a woman and yes I know I'm a rare breed)


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm another woman who HATES clothes shopping.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> going clothes shopping for me (yes I am a woman and yes I know I'm a rare breed)


I know the feeling. When I do buy clothes it usually something I find in passing. I am a jeans and tshirt kind of girl. Sometimes I am in a sun dress mood

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Dysfunctional chick-lit.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

1) People who call a public office for an obscure phone number, rather than looking it up themselves.
2) People who don't write down the obscure phone number and call back wanting you to look it up again.
3) People in line at the grocery store etc using their cell phones, and get so engrossed in their conversation they don't move forward when it is their turn.  Then continue to talk on cell phone BUT they use their debit card which saves so much more time than writing a check.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

People who continuously brag about their kids...like who cares?!!!


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

ALL those who brag!

It's wonderful that sales, etc. are flogging in or that your child is in the top percentile of his/her class, but a little humility, please. Some just like to toot their own horns. (My DH's sisters do this all of the time)

Drivers trying to cut in line at a road construction site and not wait their turn.

People who let their dogs do their business in your yard or on your landscaping.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Same here - I hate clothes shopping.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

People who won't clean up after themselves and won't teach their children to clean up their messes either. We've all seen such families, I suppose, in restaurants, movie theaters, etc. Kids throw wrappers and food, mom and dad say nothing, like it's the norm (and for these freaks, it is). Then the family gets up and leaves, leaving the disaster behind for other people to clean up. Disgusting.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Getting into a dirty car.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I love clothes shopping-- what annoys the pi$$ out of me is finding terrific outfits that AREN'T IN MY SIZE.  There will be 1600 "L", 234 "M", and one or two "Petite XXL" (which makes no sense to me) but no "S".   UGH.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

caseyf6 said:


> I love clothes shopping-- what annoys the pi$$ out of me is finding terrific outfits that AREN'T IN MY SIZE. There will be 1600 "L", 234 "M", and one or two "Petite XXL" (which makes no sense to me) but no "S". UGH.


You live in a country of fatties (if you live in the US). That's bound to happen! lol


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, I live in the US.  lol  I've noticed bigger cities around me seem to have more of a variety of clothes that will fit, but it's still frustrating. Then I get the "fun" of seeing how petite sizes have gotten longer and longer over time.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

JeanneB said:


> People texting when they are driving! It more than annoys me, it scared the cr-p outta me!!


I _hate_ seeing people texting while driving. It's dangerous, too. No wonder it's illegal in lots of states. That's as bad as seeing women putting on makeup while driving. I want to take that mascara brush and shove it in their eyeballs!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

It irritates me when I call a business and get a 5 minute voice mail with menus within menus within menus of buttons to push to get to the person or department I am looking for.  I just went through that with a major department store's customer service and I finally pushed 0 about 20 times until I confused the computer and was then transferred to a live person.  It is like they do not want you to call them.  sheesh.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Trying to find women's petite slacks or jeans.  Manufacturer's seem to think that a 28"  to 30" inseam is a petite. I don't see any long legged short people. My inseam is 26" and I hate having to cut off 2"-3" of pants legs and then hemming them.  And I'm sick of designers who make cute blouses for flat or small breasted women only and ugly blouses for the rest of us.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I hate lookie-loos who crawl by an accident to gawp and piss everyone off in the process.


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

tsilver said:


> Trying to find women's petite slacks or jeans. Manufacturer's seem to think that a 28" to 30" inseam is a petite. I don't see any long legged short people. My inseam is 26" and I hate having to cut off 2"-3" of pants legs and then hemming them. And I'm sick of designers who make cute blouses for flat or small breasted women only and ugly blouses for the rest of us.
> [/quo
> 
> I hear ya...I am petite, thin and not very gifted in the upper area and finding clothes is so frustrating..seeing the hubby having more of a wardrobe than me is wrong!!!!! LOL. If I shop at higher end...Ann Taylor type stores They have my size but I hate that I have to pay 3x as much as someone who can shop at any store and find their size. I have a wonderful tailor not far who for those times I find something I really like but cant get it in my size. I find the nicer clothes around here are geared towards more gifted busty women which frustrates me to no end!


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Carrien, I am sure there are lots of women that would love to be your size!  You will age "gracefully" in that area, if you know what I mean.  

My new Oberon comes tomorrow....and this week is going so slow waiting for it.  That annoys me!  hehe  

And...I live on eastern Long Island...and Hurricane Irene is shooting right towards us...and that REALLY annoys me!!!  I am praying for a miracle here.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmmmmmm,
after this week, Kim Kardashian and all things Kardashian.


Just sayin......


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

tsilver said:


> I'm another woman who HATES clothes shopping.


I hate shoe shopping even more as I have very small feet and end up in the kids department - no I don't want bells or flashing, squeaky shoes, thank you!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

@ the moment:  fleas.  My dog just got back from my ILs (who were kind enough to watch her while we were gone) and now I'm being attacked.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Whistling(especially when they're making it up as they go)

Bicyclists riding side by side on busy streets

People explaining some "deep meaning" behind their tattoos.  

forwarded emails/reposted FB statuses warning me about some crap that isn't even true

People who love to brag about how they don't watch TV

hipsters

People who are way too into politics and always act like the end of the world is coming if so-and-so gets elected, or such-and-such law gets passed


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am always annoyed by bosses, managers and companies that expect you to break your back for very little in the way of compensation.  What, I am supposed to work myself to death so you can get richer?  Don't think so.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

People who sit still at the traffic lights even though the light has gone green!!!!

Argh! i mean, if all the drivers watched the traffic lights - they would all see the light go green at the same time and could move away as one block. 
Check it out next time your in the queue - it's sooooo aggrevating how some people wait until the car in front is actually moving before they react in any way. Argh!!!!


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

caseyf6 said:


> I love clothes shopping-- what annoys the pi$$ out of me is finding terrific outfits that AREN'T IN MY SIZE. There will be 1600 "L", 234 "M", and one or two "Petite XXL" (which makes no sense to me) but no "S". UGH.


The "petite" refers to the height (or lack thereof) of the clothes/wearer. Petite people, even if they're XXL, have shorter arms/legs/waists. I have to disagree with you on the availability of clothing in small vs. large sizes, though. I'm . . . well, I think of myself as regular-sized, and all the clothes that catch my eye are S or XS.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Drive by posters. People who start a thread and only include a link as their topic.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

People who go up to the counter or drive thru intercom and then call their friend/family member to ask what. They  wanted like they couldn't do it as view were standing in line.  

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

People that are always making a joke of everything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

People who wait until the cashier finishes ringing up their huge order to start digging for the debit card, pen, discount card, etc.
People with 500 coupons who hold up the line complaining because one didn't work.
People clog aisles with their carts.
People who let their kids push their carts-I've gotten knocked down more than once.
Screaming kids on planes and in restaurants (not McDonalds but nice steakhouses and such)
People who push past you on the escalator and run down it. If you wanted to take the stairs, why did you take the escalator?
People on scooters who are rude and don't watch where they are going. I got knocked several feet down an aisle at Walmart once by one. 
People who sit on the bus or in a store or restaurant screaming into their cellphones
Spammers
Robocalls
Rude smokers who drop their butts all over the ground or out the window, ignore no smoking signs, or insist on smoking in front of the entrance of an establishment so the rest of us have to walk through their poisonous stench. 
Fashion designers who make tent like shirts for us plus size people. I am petite and plus size, which sucks. Everything that fits has sleeves that are too long and needs to be hemmed.
People who ignore the law (and everything around them) and talk/text while driving
Frivolous lawsuits.
Greed
Jennifer Hudson's Weight Watchers commercials. I am a member and love it but that wailing, screeching song she sings is beyond annoying.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

cnn,maxcine waters,Obama and his crew,people that say "your a Hoot",onions,speed traps,Glee,kids running amuck,fresh water fish,people that have no sense of humor,people that do not thank you for holding the door open for them,fruit


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

people that assume that due to the fact I am asian/hawaiian....I should automatically like certain fruits. Example: pineapple, guava, papaya, mango. i don't like them
I only eat mango from my grandmothers garden.


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

JeanneB said:


> Carrien, I am sure there are lots of women that would love to be your size! You will age "gracefully" in that area, if you know what I mean.
> 
> My new Oberon comes tomorrow....and this week is going so slow waiting for it. That annoys me! hehe
> 
> And...I live on eastern Long Island...and Hurricane Irene is shooting right towards us...and that REALLY annoys me!!! I am praying for a miracle here.


Yeah I think I know what you mean! LOL.... What drives me nuts is people / strangers have no problem asking me if I have an eating disorder cause I am thin.. and I think to myself do you go up to someone who may have a few pounds on them and ask them if they have an eating disorder! 
What Oberon did you get? I want one but can't seem to decide.
I live in NJ so we are battening down the hatches and praying for a miracle too... We have stress cracks in a window from Tuesday's earthquake and now a weekend Hurricane... What will next week bring! Good luck to you, be safe!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Barnes and Noble Nook book purchases annoy me.  Amazons Kindle store has spoiled me.


----------



## Lindsay V (Aug 19, 2011)

People who say 'somethink' instead of 'something'...

Book snobs!  Because I choose not to read War and Peace does not mean I am thick!

The way our beautiful language is being corrupted - i.e 'dissed'  

Politics or lack thereof in our country (England)

People who knock on my door and try to 'convert' me to their religion!  Major annoyance - go away. I'm NOT interested!

Other people's unruly, ill-mannered, discourteous children.

The invention of the 'hoodie'

The neighbour's cat using my garden as a toilet!

Enough said, I think 

My good wishes and blessings to our American friends facing adversity this weekend.  Got everything crossed here that you all remain safe.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Carrien, 
I got the DaVinci cover in blue...it came today!!  Its outstanding...I opened it up and I was truly surprised at how beautiful it is.  The clip looks like a lock, and the charm is a key.  It looks like an old leather book.  And....it smells so heavenly..real leather.  

Check out Stormpulse.com.  You can track the hurricane on there.  Go to Atlantic at the top of the page.  Then on the side you can opt to look at Forecast Models.  I am hoping it goes out to sea!  We need a miracle, but I believe!


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

When I'm watching a movie with the sound at a comfortable level, and either an Emergency Broadcast System message or a commercial comes on ... AND THE SOUND IS THIS LOUD!!!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Nothing annoys me like someone waking me up, especially by vacuuming or mowing.  

Dawn


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

Reporters, news people, TV news shows who try to make a lot of something out of a little nothing, or hound victims of crime to ask them how it felt to be robbed, or lose a loved one to a gang shooting.  Or in general just ask dumb questions.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Elizabeth Black said:


> When I'm watching a movie with the sound at a comfortable level, and either an Emergency Broadcast System message or a commercial comes on ... AND THE SOUND IS THIS LOUD!!!


Yeah, that. Especially when you've got it paused and it still comes on anyway, at that volume, while you're in the bathroom or something.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

Not a huge annoyance, but ... message board posts that consist only of a quote and the word 'this' below it.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm only going to talk about one annoyance, which happened this week.

A new "friend"--someone I don't really know--on a social networking site (not this one or Facebook) wrote a post, asking us to buy his book, then read and review it so he could move up Amazon's ranking. To make the request even more outrageous, he did not offer to reciprocate...not that I would get myself into this kind of arrangement in the first place. I hit the delete button pretty fast. I don't even ask people to vote for me and don't pay much attention to my own amazon rankings! It makes indie authors look bad and really crossed the line for me.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My family watches movies with a ridiculous frequency Not a problem if it was not the same movies.
-Fantastic four
-Hellboy
-The three Lord of the Rings. 
-the three Rush Hours. 

They are good movies but to watch them a couple times a month at a wall shaking volume is annoying. They say I watch movies loud, but I watch them on my computer and iTouch with headphones to drain theirs out. 

Example: they watched Hellboy twice tonight
Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

People who ask "Aren't you feeling well?" when you were feeling terrific until they asked.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

People who drive so erratically that you just want to get by them—and as soon as you're beside them, they speed up so you can't pass.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

The woman in the store yesterday who forgot an item and tells the bagger to go and get it for her without saying please or thank you while the line behind her is waiting patiently.  Then waits until the final item is rung and then starts to search for her wallet in this huge purse which could have hidden a bowling ball.  And the store manager is standing in the front watching this as people are piling up in line and then doesn't bother to open another register while my ice cream is melting.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

People not moving over on the interstate so other cars can merge safely.  This happens to me every morning at 6am.  Seriously?  There's no one in the other lane but they continue to hog the lane I need.  

People who blame their problems on everything or everyone else rather than accepting some responsibility.

I also have a problem with clothing sizes.  I wore a size 2 15 years ago.  I now weigh 30 lbs more and I'm still a size 2?  Frustrating.

deb


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

So many things annoy me. Top of the list today is lack of preparation. You knew the details of your events days, if not weeks before. And you coming running to me for help 5 minutes before said event because you forgot?! And expect no problems?


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

People who pay by check, in front of me in line.  Especially those who take the time to reconcile the checkbook register after writing the check. I always have to resist the urge to step up and welcome the person to 2011.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

We were watching a musical on Netflix.  The sound of the talking was so soft you had to adjust the volume up to understand the conversation.  However, when the music played it was significantly louder!  It was a constant battle to find a comfortable audible level! 

Very trivial, but annoying none the less.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

^^^skyblue. completely understand where you are coming from.

when people at the college have their mini high school reunions in the middle of a narrow hallway or doorway.

when large vehciles park crooked in a space and make it near impossible to take advanage of that decent spot (first week of school parking is killer as is the heat we have to walk in). I am one of those people with little cars and parking skills that will sqeeze in there. Yes i park nicely and centered not caring how difficult it is for mentioned vehcile owner to enter....at least on campus. Happens too often on campus


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

New annoyance:  Someone left a dirty diaper in the grocery cart for the next person to clean up (Which was me) and the cart was only a foot away from the trash can.  Thank goodness the stores provide sanitizing wipes.  I wiped the whole cart down.  Don't people think about who's going to put their groceries in the cart next.

::shudder::


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Government bureaucrats
the California Environmental Quality Act
the Central Coast Regional Water Quality Control Board
the country of Monaco
beets
people who bring their young, impressionable toddlers to the theater to see rated-R films
whatever genius of a politician up in Sacramento responsible for the new bill that would make it illegal for hotels to use flat sheets on their beds


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Mean people.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

People who say mean things about people they're supposed to love.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

JMJeffries said:


> New annoyance: Someone left a dirty diaper in the grocery cart for the next person to clean up (Which was me) and the cart was only a foot away from the trash can. Thank goodness the stores provide sanitizing wipes. I wiped the whole cart down. Don't people think about who's going to put their groceries in the cart next.
> 
> ::shudder::


ew... Now I will always use the self-scanner & bag as I go.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

11. People who use the word "gift" as a verb.   
12a. Lazy programmers that insist that you enter your phone number on forms as consecutive digits with no dashes, and
12b. All the idiots who decided that phone numbers should be written with periods instead of dashes. Who thought that one up?
13. Posters who are unable to post a single message without mentioning that they are an author or bring their work into the discussion in some fashion.

Mike


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> ew... Now I will always use the self-scanner & bag as I go.


My grocery store doesn't have the self scanner though I've read about them. Hoping that becomes an option in the future. The diaper got me to thinking about what people put in the carts. The sanitizing wipes are supposed to be for the handle, but I use them to clean the inside of the basket now, too.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

People who make a traffic ah-oh, make you slam brake, and still pull up next to you and yell at you. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## living4lizzy (Sep 3, 2011)

Car alarms that go off all day everyday and the owners who refuse to turn them off. Well now I'm just used to it.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Bryan R. Dennis said:


> Not a huge annoyance, but ... message board posts that consist only of a quote and the word 'this' below it.


^this^

 sorry, could not resist 

1) People letting their toddlers run around in the dog park who get annoyed if my dogs run up to them.
2) Drivers who TEXT while driving.
3) Smokers who ask you if you mind if they smoke near you, and then get all irritated if you say you do.
4) People who like the smell of books and need to tell you all about it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

living4lizzy said:


> Car alarms that go off all day everyday and the owners who refuse to turn them off. Well now I'm just used to it.


i used to sing dane cook's car alarm song. to my neighbor's car


----------



## shiny_cherry41 (Aug 29, 2011)

When a family member wakes me up very early in the morning on a holiday.
(more annoying situations soon!  )


----------



## living4lizzy (Sep 3, 2011)

Funny, I've had my share of hums too.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

people with new cars who park on an angle across two parking spots.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Arrogance.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

JMJeffries said:


> people with new cars who park on an angle across two parking spots.


I get this impulse to throw my soda at the car when that is done. (Though never did it)

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Tailgaters.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

shiny_cherry41 said:


> When a family member wakes me up very early in the morning on a holiday.
> (more annoying situations soon! )


Getting woken up at all is the worst!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

1. People who say they're going to come by, or attend a function, only to never show up. Why bother telling me you're stopping by or attending when you never follow-up to explain why you never showed? Such a headache, especially when food/gifts/accommodations are required.
2. People who are Debbie-downers. I understand having a bad day and thinking everything is going to go wrong, but it doesn't have to _always_ be like that. Try to think more positively sometimes, it could do you a whole world of good.
3. I strongly dislike clothes and shoe shopping. I have rather large feet for a woman and can never find anything cute in my size, I can only find what I call "old lady" shoes/loafers. I'd love to find a pair of professional looking heels once in a while. The same for clothing, because I am 'larger' (or as someone else posted here rather bluntly, an American 'fatty'), I seem to only find clothing that is XS or S, and petite. I'm on the taller side and most larger clothing I find seems tailored for shorter, more rotund individuals.
4. Back to school shopping/holiday shopping/grocery shopping around a storm - Everything tends to be picked through, people are rude and obnoxious, and I have a difficult time finding what my family needs during these occasions.
5. Ordering from a store only to go there and find out my order hadn't been processed. A prime example is when my oldest was to be Christened. I ordered 3 platters from a popular grocery store in our area; a meat platter, cheese platter and veggie/fruit platter. I ordered them 2 months in advance and paid for them prior to pick up to ensure they'd be ready. Weather predictions were blizzard conditions so everyone and their brother went into a frenzy at the grocery stores. I went to pick up my 3 platters thinking because I had ordered them in advance and had paid for them, they'd be ready - only to find out none of them were ready and they were sold out of everything I had requested with the exception of some smelly cheese that was not on my list. Instead of being told they were sorry for my inconvenience (I had over 50 guests that weren't going to have food because of those dim-wits), I was told I would get a refund and that I didn't have the right to complain. Let's just say I never went back to that store again - and to top it all off, we never got the blizzard!


----------



## JenniferConner (Jun 25, 2011)

Dumb Hollywood Movie
Dumb Hollywood movies I spend $12 to see
Mean people
Facebook


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

currently, my dog.  Not only is she snoring, but earlier she was trying to lick herself bald (I had to yell @ her to get her to stop and then she kept trying to sneak more licks in.  I think it's a flea thing, so bath and more flea stuff today)


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I get annoyed by people that always have to one-up you on every story you tell.  "Oh, well that's cool, but THIS happened to ME."  Or people who go to Italian, Mexican, etc, restaurants and complain that the food is not "authentic" and then start talking about how they should know because when they went to Mexico ten years ago, blah blah blah.  Shut up.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

People who insist on tailgating you through a construction zone, where the speed limit is reduced, in hopes of making you go faster.  There's a whole other lane there people use it.  Oh, and tell the police that I said "Hi" and that I'm glad I don't have to pay that doubled fine for speeding in construction zone.  To me getting home 5 minutes sooner is not worth the fine.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

rla1996 said:


> People who insist on tailgating you through a construction zone, where the speed limit is reduced, in hopes of making you go faster. There's a whole other lane there people use it. Oh, and tell the police that I said "Hi" and that I'm glad I don't have to pay that doubled fine for speeding in construction zone. To me getting home 5 minutes sooner is not worth the fine.


I always slow down to a crawl for those people. Oh, you don't like the speed limit? How about 15mph _under _it?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The look people give you when you say you in to community college when ask about school. Like it isn't good enough. I refuse to double the mileage and pay double tuition for a higher student-teacher ratio. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Work annoys me.  I agree to stay over 4 hours and do a certain job but when I turn it down they assign 3 8 hour guys to do it.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Friends who go out to eat with you and treat the waitstaff like garbage. I had 3 friends who did this *every* *time* we would all go out to eat. It was too much drama and most of the time they had no valid reason for complaining about anything. They just liked the power trip. And they wouldn't tip. I had to tip generously to make up for their *ssholery behavior. I eventually dumped them.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

JMJeffries said:


> My grocery store doesn't have the self scanner though I've read about them. Hoping that becomes an option in the future.


Its really hit or miss. I think in a "big" city they'd be better maintained. Ours is often down and the employees are clueless on why it stopped working.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

julieannfelicity said:


> 3. I strongly dislike clothes and shoe shopping. I have rather large feet for a woman and can never find anything cute in my size, I can only find what I call "old lady" shoes/loafers. I'd love to find a pair of professional looking heels once in a while. The same for clothing, because I am 'larger' (or as someone else posted here rather bluntly, an American 'fatty'), I seem to only find clothing that is XS or S, and petite. I'm on the taller side and most larger clothing I find seems tailored for shorter, more rotund individuals.


I prefer to think that my size is just popular, I know my son's is. LOL Especially when he was still in diapers, half the time we went to buy some, his size would be the only ones sold out. Good thing we never waited until the last minute!

And for your #5! I cannot believe that. Well, I can, but to tell you that you had no right to complain? Oh no, with that kind of service I'd never go back and I'd make sure to tell everyone. Is it a national store that I can avoid?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

in class you get a couple student near constantly whisper (near audible to me the front ahead) followed by a fit of giggles. its a math class...not much worth giggles. not to mention it was their voice and the professors, that's it. so they conversation stood out in the silent class. it went in cycles whisper, giggle, whisper, giggle, and whisper again. 40 minutes into the 80 minute class had to turn around and to just stop. 

considering it was the 3rd day of class, it was long over due


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

People who arch out to make a turn. Oh and people who go one person at a time at a turn signal.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I get this impulse to throw my soda at the car when that is done. (Though never did it)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


I had a car pull into the space next to mine like that, while I was in a restaurant. I came out, and there was literally less than 1/2 ft. of space in which to open my door. I had to climb in through the passenger's side. Now, this was a junky old car I was driving at the time, so I got in, opened the driver's side door from the inside, and just repeatedly bashed it into the side of that nice new car next to mine. Very satisfying.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Clothes shopping with my teens (that part I actually like) in stores that BLAST the music.

Being in a store with a long line and having to ask a manager "will you please open another line"

Parents that don't teach their kids good manners.(And parents that don't use good manners) Good manners always count!

Having to search, cut out or print coupons.(which I do since I want the better price). Just make the price the price and if it is on sale give me the better price!


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

I get annoyed with up-sells every time I go to a drive-through and the person inside opens with "Would you like to try --?" before I've my mouth to tell them what I want and then ends my order with "Would you like a cookie to go with your --?"  I always say, "Did I order I cookie?"  "No." "If I wanted one I would have ordered it."  I know they are trained to ask these questions, but it still annoys me.  If I want a cookie, I'll order one, otherwise stop asking me.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> in class you get a couple student near constantly whisper (near audible to me the front ahead) followed by a fit of giggles. its a math class...not much worth giggles. not to mention it was their voice and the professors, that's it. so they conversation stood out in the silent class. it went in cycles whisper, giggle, whisper, giggle, and whisper again. 40 minutes into the 80 minute class had to turn around and to just stop.
> 
> considering it was the 3rd day of class, it was long over due


Ugggh, I hated that when I was in school! In a few of my classes, there were a couple students who would whisper to each other the ENTIRE time, every day. It was so distracting. I wish they would have just passed notes instead, or not even bothered to show up!

JM: That annoys me too, but I feel sorry for the employees. I don't think they really want to ask everyone the same stupid question, but it's part of the job requirement.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

JMJeffries said:


> I get annoyed with up-sells every time I go to a drive-through and the person inside opens with "Would you like to try --?" before I've my mouth to tell them what I want and then ends my order with "Would you like a cookie to go with your --?" I always say, "Did I order I cookie?" "No." "If I wanted one I would have ordered it." I know they are trained to ask these questions, but it still annoys me. If I want a cookie, I'll order one, otherwise stop asking me.


This is the bane of Western customer service. I had the idea of opening a store where it would be our policy to NEVER approach you about anything. All you would hear is a "Good day" and not another word. What idiot thought that harassing potential customers was a good way to make a buck? The only people who like being asked "Can I help you find something?" is the CEO when he's shopping his own employees!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Z.D. Robinson said:


> This is the bane of Western customer service. I had the idea of opening a store where it would be our policy to NEVER approach you about anything. All you would hear is a "Good day" and not another word. What idiot thought that harassing potential customers was a good way to make a buck? The only people who like being asked "Can I help you find something?" is the CEO when he's shopping his own employees!


I prefer not being approached by sales people when I'm shopping, but I think a lot of people feel differently. I've read so many complaints about stores where none of the sales staff approached the customer to help them find something, or they felt ignored because the sales staff was just standing around. I was just thinking about this dilemma the other day. Do you tell your sales staff to stand by and wait to be approached, or do you get them to ask EVERYONE if they need help. Either way, it seems like half the people are going to be unhappy.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Victoria J said:


> Friends who go out to eat with you and treat the waitstaff like garbage. I had 3 friends who did this *every* *time* we would all go out to eat. It was too much drama and most of the time they had no valid reason for complaining about anything. They just liked the power trip. And they wouldn't tip. I had to tip generously to make up for their *ssholery behavior. I eventually dumped them.


I hate that kind of crap. If someone does that with me I never go out to eat with them again.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Speaking of kids, kids whose parents either a. think their youngster is cute even if they're breaking things (no, they really aren't that cute, folks - rein 'em in), or b. let their kids do whatever they want because they don't want to be bothered taking care of them. To add the whipped cream on top of the annoyance, it usually tends to be skinny blondes in skimpy clothes who do the former. I'm not a skinny girl anymore, and these women who think that *they* are all that cute, so their kids, inheriting their cuteness, can do whatever? No one will call "Mommy dearest" on it because she's cute, too! GRRRRRRR. I really don't want to hear how 'well' your kid can sing when I'm standing in line at the deli counter! Especially not at the top of her lungs! When she CAN'T sing!


OMG did you ever hit it on the head! I can't stand it when kid behind me in a movie theater kicks my fricking seat and won't stop after I voice my objection - and their parents don't stop them either. Or the same on an airplane. Or kids who learned how to cry and whine 24/7 to get their way from their parents. Corral the little monsters or don't let them out of the house.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

People setting appointment times and then are late for them. Lame.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

People who abuse the trust put in them. I have a very dear friend who is terminally ill. Not long ago she had to go into the hospital and while she was there her home health aid robbed her blind while she was supposed to be caring for her dog. Stole all her cash, her Kindle, her laptop, and her credit cards and ran up thousands on them buying crap at Amazon and Victoria's Secret. Makes me so furious that someone could be so disgusting!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

People touching me annoys me.  I had a waitress come up behind me today and play with my hair.  The other day someone standing in line with me started petting my arm.  What am I a dog you can just pat on the head because you feel like it?


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> People touching me annoys me. I had a waitress come up behind me today and play with my hair. The other day someone standing in line with me started petting my arm. What am I a dog you can just pat on the head because you feel like it?


This annoys me, too. I do not like strangers invading my personal space.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

People who come to your door, open the storm door to knock on the inside door instead of ringing the doorbell.  The dogs naturally go to the door which means I can't open it for fear they might run out.  This seems to be a fairly new happening but I don't understand why you don't just ring the doorbell.  The button is easily seen.  In one instance, II was accused of being rude because he asked them to close the storm door before he opened the inside door.  Our definitions of rudeness certainly didn't agree with theirs.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> People touching me annoys me. I had a waitress come up behind me today and play with my hair. The other day someone standing in line with me started petting my arm. What am I a dog you can just pat on the head because you feel like it?


I don't mind it, but my wife absolutely hates it when waitresses call me "honey" and put their hand on my shoulder while I'm ordering and stuff. Lol.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> I prefer not being approached by sales people when I'm shopping, but I think a lot of people feel differently. I've read so many complaints about stores where none of the sales staff approached the customer to help them find something, or they felt ignored because the sales staff was just standing around. I was just thinking about this dilemma the other day. Do you tell your sales staff to stand by and wait to be approached, or do you get them to ask EVERYONE if they need help. Either way, it seems like half the people are going to be unhappy.


I agree with you. I don't want to be followed around as if the sales staff thinks I'm a shoplifter but when I want help or when I'm trying to find something, I don't like wandering up and down aisles until I find a sales person. Just ask me once if I need help or say "good day", and be nearby in case I need help.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Elizabeth Black said:


> I agree with you. I don't want to be followed around as if the sales staff thinks I'm a shoplifter but when I want help or when I'm trying to find something, I don't like wandering up and down aisles until I find a sales person. Just ask me once if I need help or say "good day", and be nearby in case I need help.


Well, the thing is, these bigwigs in the corporate offices think you, the customer, are really stupid and easily fooled. They think you'll see someone following you around and think, _Oh, what an attentive sales staff this store has!_ It's like the door greeters at Wal-Mart. They are there to check your receipt if they suspect you're stealing. But you're supposed to think, _Oh, wow, how nice that they put these old people up here to smile at me and tell me to have a good morning._


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Those "Coexist" bumper stickers annoy me.  Sure, it's a nice thought, but each of those symbols represents a group of people that thinks followers of the other symbols are hellbound heathens.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

Door to door solicitors who come to my door and see me with my grandbaby on my hip who is crying and still try to sell me something when it's obvious I have a child in distress and don't have the time because I'm busy putting a band-aid on a scraped knee.  I had one who continued to talk to me through the security screen despite two grandchildren who needed my attention.  I finally had to close the inside door.  And then I locked it.  This guy just made me feel uncomfortable with his continuing patter as though I should drop everything and listen to him.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

People who constantly change their order over the drive thru intercom. No not add that isn't much. We start making nous order as your order changes mean we throw away food or just give for free to the next person.


Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Working drive thru today...having a car full of guys all with beers in hand minus the drives....who had a beer in the cup holder next to him. Yes I know he is drinking too. Could tell.

So I left the window opened and yelled a question to my manager. "Do we get to report cars with open alcohol containers." Warned the family after the drunken can about their predecessors.


Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> I don't mind it, but my wife absolutely hates it when waitresses call me "honey" and put their hand on my shoulder while I'm ordering and stuff. Lol.


My wife likes it when waitresses flirt with me as long as it keeps our glasses full. 


The number one thing that annoys me is phones. I can't stand them.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

RE: Up-sales, employees who constantly greet you... There have been a handful (and I mean handful) of times I haven't minded. Once was in a drive thru so when they said "Welcome to ... Can I interest you in a ..." I said, "Why yes, you can" since that was why I had visited that day. I had a good laugh to myself wondering how many times they actually got yes as an answer. There have been a few times when I've been in a hurry so when the salesperson asks if she can help me find something, I tell them exactly what I want so I don't waste time looking for it.

And 2 other related stories... I once worked in a Disney Store. Snow White was finally coming out on VHS (that's how long ago this was). But we were mandated to say to each customer WHEN THEY CAME IN OUR AREA to say "Did you know Snow White & the 7 Dwarves is coming out on VHS? Would you like to reserve a copy?" This means that if the customer walked around the entire store, and purchased something, they would have been asked 6 times about Snow White. The store wasn't that big. I refused, got written up and quit a few weeks later.

This past Sunday and family went to Ruby Tuesday for dinner. Our waitress took our drink order and asked if would like some fondue to start with. First, we had barely even sat down, let alone have time to open our menus when she came up. Second, fondue? After she left to get our drinks, DH noticed a sign on the table that said if we weren't asked about getting fondue before our drinks arrived, we would get it for free. We felt bad for her then, because our area really isn't the "fondue" type and at Ruby Tuesday? Really?


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Whistling really annoys me.  It just enrages me, especially when they either make up the tune as they go along, or just keep repeating the same part of a song over and over.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

#1-Phones. These things should have been called "tel-interrupters." 
"Excuse me, I have to answer the phone."
No you don't!
Chances are, it's only your cousin, Eunice, calling to tell you she bought a new bra today.
#2-Drivers on cell phones. Are they actually _seeing_ you on your way through the intersection--despite what their eyes indicate?
#3- Recorded menus when you call your insurance company.
#4- FWDs in my e-mail without introduction.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> People touching me annoys me. I had a waitress come up behind me today and play with my hair. The other day someone standing in line with me started petting my arm. What am I a dog you can just pat on the head because you feel like it?


for those of you who don't like to be touched, don't get pregnant. When you have a baby bulge, it's open season on belly rubbing. Sometimes it's people you know and like, sometimes it's old women in the grocery store. And forget about not hearing unwanted and outdated advice! Even my mom got huffy w/ me when I had DD and everytime she told me to do something I had to tell her that it's not recommended anymore (baby sleeping on belly, don't hold baby all the time or it will get spoiled, etc).


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

Phone solicitors who immediately start asking me for personal information before I've even said hello.  And keep right on talking even as I'm disconnecting.  And I'm on the 'do not call' list.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Endless menus from 800 numbers.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Bank of America charging a $6 fee to cash a oayroll check that was drawn from their bank when you're not a customer. Actually, make that bank fees in general. Why must they double charge? They charge the customer to BE a customer, and then charge the customer for using their own money. Ludicrous.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

People who stand too closely when speaking to me -- especially when they move closer as I back away.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

JMJeffries said:


> Phone solicitors who immediately start asking me for personal information before I've even said hello. And keep right on talking even as I'm disconnecting. And I'm on the 'do not call' list.


I just hang up as soon as I figure out they're a telemarketer. I see no reason to keep talking. I have nothing to say to them, so I just click the button.

Normally, the only word I say is "hello".


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

Doug DePew said:


> I just hang up as soon as I figure out they're a telemarketer. I see no reason to keep talking. I have nothing to say to them, so I just click the button.
> 
> Normally, the only word I say is "hello".


Sometimes I don't even get the hello in. And I always hang up as soon as I figure it out. The phone solicitations that I really find annoying are the ones where the caller starts, "Hi, I'm Tony. We met a couple weeks ago." This usually takes me another couple sentences before I realize we haven't met and its just another solicitation. I belong to several organizations and I may have met this person, and since I'm on the board of both organizations, I do need to consider if this is someone calling me for information about them.

Though I did have the unique experience of having a phone solicitor hang up on me the other day. He called to ask me about my credit card services. I just said, my bookstore is closed, and he hung up on me. I was so surprised I stared at my phone for a few seconds thinking how rude. They expect me to listen to them.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Calling tell someone that you completed a favor. you have explain something, but they say "okay bye". Sorry that I have to raise my voice over the phone so inform one of conditions. Go ahead get charged extra for other services. Apparently sitting in the car next to dad makes mom too busy to make herself a hair appointment. I said I would text her the number.

Need to make a tshirt that read. "No, I am studying". Every time I sit to study someone at home has a favor to ask. The most annoying is that they tell me I should be studying more right when I finish the favor.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Friends on Facebook that update pictures of themselves everyday...multiple times a day. (Even more annoying are the captions: this color looks awful on me.) I am talking pictures of themselves posing at home in the mirror. There are three old friends that do this and I am deleting them from my friends list.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Grown folks who constantly talk about "fair" anytime things don't go their way.  My mother broke me of this at 5 years old.  I remember to this day telling her something wasn't fair and she told me without hesitation, "life isn't fair.  Get over it".


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

julieannfelicity said:


> Bank of America charging a $6 fee to cash a oayroll check that was drawn from their bank when you're not a customer. Actually, make that bank fees in general. Why must they double charge? They charge the customer to BE a customer, and then charge the customer for using their own money. Ludicrous.


I have heard so many bad things about Bank of America I avoid them at all costs. Fees are a big problem I've heard about.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> Bank of America charging a $6 fee to cash a oayroll check that was drawn from their bank when you're not a customer. Actually, make that bank fees in general. Why must they double charge? They charge the customer to BE a customer, and then charge the customer for using their own money. Ludicrous.


Once upon a time, banks used to pay interest. I know it's hard to believe...


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

Doug DePew said:


> I just hang up as soon as I figure out they're a telemarketer. I see no reason to keep talking. I have nothing to say to them, so I just click the button.
> 
> Normally, the only word I say is "hello".


You can tell it's a telemarketer as soon as you hear, "How are you doing today?" No one except a telemarketer ever uses that as an opening. I always stop them and ask, "Are you selling something?" because I have a pretty good idea that they don't care how I'm doing. When they say, "Yes," I say "No thanks," and hang up. Although, it perhaps might be fun to just begin telling them some long story about tragedy and mayhem, and see what they do.

My favorite technique, though, was on Jerry Seinfeld. He gets a call from a telemarketer, and says, "Do I want to buy (whatever)? Why yes! Yes I do!" And then he hung up.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

People that freak out over the fact I cannot take hundred dollar bills. What fast food place does these days It's a policy at my work. We drop money often. It takes all our change. We get too many iffy bills and scams in the city. There are multiple signs at the door, the menu, and the cashier. I am not willing to sacrifice my job to take a bill over 20.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I get really annoyed when I see bosses barely out of college talking down to employees who are 10, 20 years older than them as if they were in kindergarten.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Doug DePew said:


> I just hang up as soon as I figure out they're a telemarketer. I see no reason to keep talking. I have nothing to say to them, so I just click the button.
> 
> Normally, the only word I say is "hello".


That's no fun. I keep getting calls from an automated "Rachel from cardholder services" thing. It's a scam that the government is trying to shut down, so since they are criminals trying to steal my credit card numbers I have no qualms with waiting for a live operator and being as mean as possible. Few weeks ago, I got one on the line and she said I qualified for a lower interest rate, am I interested, give me your number, etc. I spoke in a super-creepy vincent price type voice and told her, "I'm going to disembowel you and strangle you with your own intestines, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha."
Then I got another guy on the line(When they call, they usually do it three or four times a day), and I cut him off while he was talking. The conversation went like this:

Him: ....Lowering your interest, qualify for--
Me: Excuse me, sir? Could you do me a favor?
Him: What?
Me: Could you do me a favor?
Him: Uh, okay.
Me: That phone you're talking on...
Him: Huh?
Me: Your phone. Do me a favor. Pull your pants down, spread your buttcheeks and cram it up your asshole as far as it can go. Can you do that for me?
(Long silence, followed by click)


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

My wife dropping "hints" Ladies if you want something just ask.
The media
Filling in forms
The phone
Telesales
My favourite team losing
Indulgent parents
Stupid people

I'd better stop now as my blood pressure is rising.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> People that freak out over the fact I cannot take hundred dollar bills. What fast food place does these days It's a policy at my work. We drop money often. It takes all our change. We get too many iffy bills and scams in the city. There are multiple signs at the door, the menu, and the cashier. I am not willing to sacrifice my job to take a bill over 20.


Stores and taxi drivers that won't take a $20 bill. If I had something smaller I'd give it to them.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> People touching me annoys me. I had a waitress come up behind me today and play with my hair. The other day someone standing in line with me started petting my arm. What am I a dog you can just pat on the head because you feel like it?


 Yes! YESYESYES! Admittedly, I do walk with a cane and at the end of the day I have been known to lurch in a drunken manner, but if I want you to take my arm, I will ask for help.
But I do appreciate people who see I have a cane in one hand and a couple of packages in the other and open a door for me...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

This morning I had the worst case of stranger groping.

It went on a field trip out of town.  I worked about 18-20 hours straight.  Most of it standing out on a ramp in the elements.  When I flew home, I went down to the ramp level to wait for my ride.  I was standing there as tired as I can recall ever being.  I still couldnt hear a thing because my ears hadnt equalized yet.  This man comes up and starts preaching at me (and I do mean AT ME).  I catch some things like "accept the gift" etc.  He starts slapping me on my back and when he gets no reaction, grabbing my shoulder  and shaking me.  I was afraid I was gonna get knocked down he manhandled me so much.  I had absolutely no energy to get into a conversation with him in which I could tell him, "STOP IT".  It was horrible.

I am sure this man thinks he did a pious deed by preaching salvation to me, but all I got out of it was a sore shoulder.


----------



## traceylcampbell (May 27, 2011)

When someone throws the dishcloth into the sink without rinsing it and hanging it up, then throws coffee etc into the sink and I have to fish out and clean a sodden slimy dishcloth before I can use it myself.
Pretentiousness.
Dog hair from my damned shedding dog everywhere!
People who smoke in closed places such as cars with kids stuck in the back.
Noisy ads which come on automatically on websites.


----------



## traceylcampbell (May 27, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Friends on Facebook that update pictures of themselves everyday...multiple times a day. (Even more annoying are the captions: this color looks awful on me.) I am talking pictures of themselves posing at home in the mirror.


OMG yes, this! It's obvious they're really fishing for compliments!


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

What annoys me~~~Is seeing someone from HS (40 yrs ago), who thought they were "really something" then...and finding out they haven't gotten over themselves yet!!


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

One of my biggest pet peeves is people complaining about their right to "free speech" being violated.  They think "free speech" means you can say whatever you want, wherever you want, and anyone who attempts to censor you is somehow violating your rights.  Like when someone gets banned from a message board, they come back and start crying about free speech.  "Waaaahhhh, what happened to FREE SPEECH?"  Well, yes, you CAN say what you like, on YOUR OWN message board.  This one's owned by someone else, and you agreed to the terms when you registered.  Or if you constantly harass people on Facebook and your account gets deleted, stuff like that.  Those types of people always invoke the first amendment and gripe about censorship.  Then you have to try to explain to them that it WOULD be a violation of your constitutional rights if you were speaking out on your own publication/website/whatever, and the government censored it.  But that's not the case.  You're signing up with a private corporation's website, and they can pretty much kick you off for whatever reason they like.  Arrrrgh, people are so dumb.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

traceylcampbell said:


> OMG yes, this! It's obvious they're really fishing for compliments!


I change mine often, but I like to make them entertaining. Last winter, for example, it was 10 below zero outside. I dunked a shirt in water and hung it outside for a few minutes, then took a pic of myself holding it, captioned it "CHECK IT OUT! I FROZE A SHIRT!"









But yes, the constant mirror/cellphone self-pics are annoying.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

People who announce and then go into an entire loud conversation about their bathroom visits.  It reminds me of a child who is being potty trained, "see mommie!  I used the toilet!".  Happened the other day and I wanted to say so bad, "why not get a twitter page so you can announce it" or even better, "why not call CNN so they can carry it internationally.  I am sure others who arent within the 3 block radius need to know your urination habits".


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

PatrickWalts, pictures like that are always fun on facebook. 

Public displays of affections are accept, but just to a degree. making out on a bench in the narrow hallway at school is a no-no. making out while waiting for coffee orders are a no-no.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

A commercial on the car radio that began with a police siren. No matter how many times I heard it, it got me.

A toilette tissue roll mounted in a place where you have to be a contortionist to get at it.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

_Twists and Turns_/T.L.Haddix: Hey! I bought that book. It's on my TBR list.

Bathrooms can be very annoying in many ways best left unmentioned, but I think we've been quite tasteful about our particular peeves.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

Bathrooms with no toilet paper.  I hate this.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Getting stuck behind someone on a perfect open but winding road driving at 40mph in a 60mph limit.  

Ian


----------



## ChrisTeese (Sep 27, 2011)

1. When there are really slow moving people in front of me and they are walking right in the center and I can't just maneuver around them to the right or left easy. 

2. When someone is driving right behind me with their brights on. This happened to me last night.

3. The fact that a lot of times people don't realize when I'm joking.


----------



## ChrisTeese (Sep 27, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Sigh. Me, too.


It's terrible for me, I can joke with such a straight face. I've accidentally really hurt people's feelings where I was ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN it was completely obvious I could in no way be serious. Bleh.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

ChrisTeese said:


> 2. When someone is driving right behind me with their brights on. This happened to me last night.
> 
> .


Unfortantly I would agree, but I have headlights that on normal make most people flash me to take off the brights. The flashing can get annoying if they do it more than once they learn a lesson on bright lights for I than will put my brights on to show them that the ones before were not as bright as what their now getting. I feel bad for the people in front of me who think mine are bright but I can not do one thing about it.

A thing that is very annpying is when you buy a variety pack of something and you get all of one flavor except that one piece that is another.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

- drivers who don't indicate their intentions until it's too late for it to tell anyone anything they don't already know
- drivers who don't indicate their intentions at all
- people who get right in my space - why on earth do they think I want to breathe their breath or inhale their body odour?
- people who eat with their mouths open (unless they have no other way to breathe, of course)
- people who moan more than twice about the same thing. ie they haven't done anything about it
- people who assume they can waste my time because I work at home
- people who talk to me when I'm trying to watch a film

uh - think I'll draw breath now.... *goes off and fills cafetiere*


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> People who leave a building, say a restaurant, and just STAND THERE right outside the door, close enough that if you open the door quickly, someone's getting bumped on the behind. Really, honest to God, I'm not a little thing anymore, people. I'm rather large and very visible. Did you just not consider that I had to open the door to get out of the building? Or am I supposed to just wait while you finish chatting with your date? GRRRRR.....


Add to this groups that stand in the middle of the sidewalk, while walkers cannot get past them. Also can't stand it that smokers pollute the air I'm walking in on the sidewalks of NYC. Cigars are the worst.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

People who love to hear themselves talk and launch into lectures and reveries that seemingly elevate their spiritual and moral lives.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> Add to this groups that stand in the middle of the sidewalk, while walkers cannot get past them. Also can't stand it that smokers pollute the air I'm walking in on the sidewalks of NYC. Cigars are the worst.


And people in the grocery store who haven't seen each other for years and must catch up with each other while their baskets block the aisle so you can't get past them.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Inappropriate usage of air quotations. It's supposed to emphasize a word or two not an entire phrase. Not to be used when emphasis isn't supposed to be  there.



Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Grocery cashiers who insist on having conversations with each customer, yet are unable to scan items and talk at the same time.

And stores that are now requiring their cashiers to promote a discount card or preferred customer card that require not only extensive explanation but several minutes' worth of data collection when someone decides to sign up, which is done at the checkout counter, including the express lines.

And when you combine the two?  eek.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

getting asked what annoys me


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Clerks and bureaucrats who tell me that what I'm requesting is impossible. Usually, it's not impossible. I'm just talking to the wrong person.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Bob Mayer said:


> getting asked what annoys me


Even worse, those that respond.

Again.

And again.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

Calling the cable company about anything and having them put you through countless requests for info and then when you finally get the department, they tell you to make sure you have all the required discs, manuals, do this and that to your TV, computer, etc.  Not going to happen as I'm calling you for help!!

Tailgaters when I'm in the fast lane and going well over the speed limit.  I even had a "jerk" in a pickup truck flip me off as I was getting off a left ramp and he was ticked off because I wouldn't get over.

Watching TV interviews for events that have happened in my state (OK).  Invariably they pick someone that sounds so "Okie" that I cringe.  There are educated people in this state but they very seldom pick them.

TV commercials ~ very seldom watch anything that isn't DVR'd but watching live events like sports gets exasperating.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> OMG - this happened to me the other day and I had to actually say "Excuse me" much louder than I normally would because they Would Not Move. And then the woman had the nerve to give me a dirty look. If I'd been in a bad mood, I'd probably have smarted off to her. Incidentally, I've noticed this taking place more often in northeastern Ohio than in southern Indiana. Given that people are more chatty the further south one goes, this is surprising. (And that's a blanket observation, your mileage may vary.)


I live in the Los Angeles area and this happens all the time. So I don't think it's inherent to any particular area. I get particularly annoyed when it happens at red lights. Just because you haven't seen the person in the next car for any number of days, months, years, doesn't mean now is the time to catch up while we're all waiting for the light to change.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

As a writer myself, I probably shouldn't say this, but I'm annoyed by writers who constantly pester everyone to "like" them on Facebook.  There's a fine line between self-promotion and being f***ing obnoxious.


----------



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't think this website's ISP has the bandwidth for me to list everything...

I'll wait for the thread: 'What doesn't annoy you?'


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Radio stations that play so many commercials that they have to take a music break.  

Isn't it supposed to be the other way around? This is why I haven't listened to commercial radio in over 10 years. Unfortunately, I decided to listen to one of those commercial stations once again while riding in my car yesterday. It reminded me of why I stopped.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Just picked up my son and was driving alongside an idiot that was reading (book balanced on the steering wheel) whilst he was driving. 

Such idiotic, selfish, irresponsible behaviour annoys me quite a lot. Grrrr!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Grace Elliot said:


> Just picked up my son and was driving alongside an idiot that was reading (book balanced on the steering wheel) whilst he was driving.
> 
> Such idiotic, selfish, irresponsible behaviour annoys me quite a lot. Grrrr!


people like that are one of the main reasons I didn't get my drivers license until I was almost 31 (panic attacks were the main reason)


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Grace Elliot said:


> Just picked up my son and was driving alongside an idiot that was reading (book balanced on the steering wheel) whilst he was driving.
> 
> Such idiotic, selfish, irresponsible behaviour annoys me quite a lot. Grrrr!


I have never once seen _anyone _ do that. I have seen people crash their cars while yapping on their cell phones, and I once watched a truck driver as he started down an off-ramp, realized it was the wrong one, tried to correct too quickly and practically tipped his truck over on its side ... it was riding on its two left tires for several seconds. But reading a book? Never! Sheesh!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

You reminded me of this YouTube video.






Cannot list how many times I have had issues with people on their sinner while driving. The handsfree law came into effect on October 1st and still.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Lie-berry instead of library. Makes me want to scream.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Right now, my dog, who is trying really hard to bite my fingers while I am typing!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

"_My Bad_..." Makes me want to scream,or at least %&^# ...


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Colds that just never seem to end. 2+ weeks in and I think I should just start digging a hole. I can tell this winter is going to be tons of fun.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Closing I organize all the sauces, utensils, lids, and napkins for the fast approaching closing. Then a group of teen girls thought it would be funny to mess up my work them point and laugh when I come back from behind the counter to fix it.

I went back to cleaning elsewhere and they tried to do it again. My co worker and I glared at them until they sat back down

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

There are two things that annoy me above everything else.

1. Talking with your mouth full
2. Chewing with your mouth open

And these seem to be two things that my family is proficient at. I hate mealtime.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Annoying:
1. Those on public transportation who just haul off and sneeze without any attempt cover their mouth.

2. Those on same public transportation who cover their mouth with their hand and then wrap said hand around poles used by all to keep standing.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

The McDonald's radio commercial advertising the Cherry Berry Chiller makes me want to tear out my hair.  You know, with the girl talking in the very high-pitched, obnoxious voice?  Why did they have to make it so annoying?  Are they trying to annoy us into buying their product?  Unfortunately, there's no escaping it as my work plays a so-called "variety" station all day, which brings me to annoying thing #2: "variety" stations that really play the same mixture of 80's pop and adult contemporary hits over and over again.  I've heard every 80's one hit wonder at least 500 times by now.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

New annoyance: the friendly person in my neighborhood who thinks we all enjoy the same music he does and plays said music loud enough to be heard for blocks around at midnight because obviously no one needs to sleep when they can dance the night away.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Losing internet service on Friday evening with no one to contact for service issues until Monday morning.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

samanthawarren said:


> There are two things that annoy me above everything else.
> 
> 1. Talking with your mouth full
> 2. Chewing with your mouth open
> ...


These 2 things are the best way to get my dad physically ill when eating. He was raised by a very strict father and table manners were enforced. He then passed them on to us and we're working on passing them on to DD (although, she's 2 so we're working on using your fork instead of your hands right now)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

in a house with 4 people over 18 and 1 17yo... and ONLY I seem to know how to close cabinet doors and drawers!!!!! DH just left for work, and I went behind him closing 3 cabinet doors this morning.  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> in a house with 4 people over 18 and 1 17yo... and ONLY I seem to know how to close cabinet doors and drawers!!!!! DH just left for work, and I went behind him closing 3 cabinet doors this morning. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


I can always tell what kind of snack II has after he gets home from work by which cabinet door(s) are open when I get up in the morning.

And how do you get a man to turn a light off when leaving a room?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

loonlover said:


> I can always tell what kind of snack II has after he gets home from work by which cabinet door(s) are open when I get up in the morning.
> 
> *And how do you get a man to turn a light off when leaving a room?*


DH has this thing where he turns on lights as he goes thru the house and never turns them off. My morning routine would be to follow his path after he left and turned them off. Never super bugged me, just the way DH is. Well, DH was annoyed that I would occassionally (maybe 2xs a week) leave the computer speakers turned on. He would huff, turn them off and then give me the hairy eyeball all while telling me it was wasting electricity and how our electric bill was going to skyrocket b/c I Left The Speakers On. The last straw was when DH took the connecter cables to the speakers and hid them so I couldn't turn them on (I had tolerated him just unplugging them previously). That is when I calmly (as calmly as a newly preggers woman could) explained to him that he was being childish, annoying and He Left Every Light On In The House When He Left. Problem solved. He never complains about the computer speakers (although I do try harder to turn the off) and he turns lights off when he leaves a room. In hindsight, it may have been the hormonal pregnant part that scared him straight.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

99per centers...they are giving 99 cent stores a bad name


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> Well, I'm glad to know that I'm not the _only_ person annoyed by that behavior! My DH does that too.


Yes. My DH leaves all cabinets and drawers open. And if he opens something (e.g. a bag of dog food, whatever) he just drops the trash wherever he happens to be standing.

One day, I hope to teach him that cabinets and drawers both open and CLOSE. And that there's this new invention called a trash can. Or bin if you're British.
Someday....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DS#2 works late at night.. so we tend to leave the dining room light on so that he can get in safely and not bump into anything.. the light-switch is right next to the last door he walks through before heading into the hall and his room.. and nope.. he never turns it off. If we leave the laundry-room light on (he comes in through the garage& laundry area) he doesn't turn that one off either.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Noises people make while eating or drinking that are _just *not* necessary_ at all! Slurp, snorfle gulp, gulp gulp, clank, clank (forks on the plate) Slurp, slurp... Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Ardyth (Oct 13, 2010)

Google documents "new look."  Grrrr.  I want my old scroll bar back and some color on the page might be nice too.

Why fix it if it isn't broken?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

People who forget to tell me they have workers coming to the house to install windows in the very room I'm sleeping in... on my day off, the one day a week I get to sleep in, and those working are here NOW while I'm trying to sleep.

Dawn


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Loud people on the NJ Transit train in the afternoon or evening on the way back to NYC from Long Branch (North Jersey Coast line).  I think most of them yesterday were on their way to a Rangers game at Madison Sq. Garden (not sure -- didn't know the season was on -- but when we got off the train in NYC, there were many, many people wearing Rangers jerseys among us.)

A few minutes after I sat down on the train in LB, a group of 6 loud people came along and plopped right in front of me after they flipped a seat to make a 3-across into 6 sitting together (3 facing 3).  I got up and went into another car.  Later on at another stop, 6 other people did the same thing a couple of rows up and across from me.  Thought at first that they were the same people, but it was 6 other people with blue jerseys (the first 6 had red ones on).

These people rank right up there with having to hear screaming babies on same trains.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

People who do not follow instructions, but try to make you look foolish because you do.

Aviation 101:  read and follow instructions.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

People who know absolutely everything even when they know they don't.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

I made this comment before: people who take two parking spaces by parking on the diagonal.  Today I found someone who topped that by parking on the diagonal across the handicapped parking spaces of which I wanted one.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

JMJeffries said:


> I made this comment before: people who take two parking spaces by parking on the diagonal. Today I found someone who topped that by parking on the diagonal across the handicapped parking spaces of which I wanted one.


Like minds.
I despise this. And I'd love to scratch their cars just on general principle. Although of course I never have because I'm a total law-abiding coward.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The whole honking of the horn of the car when waiting for someone impatiently. Not necessary in the middle of the nights and mornings. One honk somewhat acceptable not on going for a good twenty seconds

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

Amy Corwin said:


> Like minds.
> I despise this. And I'd love to scratch their cars just on general principle. Although of course I never have because I'm a total law-abiding coward.


I want to do the same thing, but I'm like you a total law-abiding coward. Though I have a friend who used to slap bumper stickers on the drivers' side windows right in the center of the viewing area when they annoyed him. The bumper stickers had sarcastic little sayings about whatever transgression was being committed. The stickers came right off and my friendfelt justified, but I feel that the driver is already building up karmic retribution so why should I screw up mine.


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

Putting dishes besides the sink instead of in it and the clothes being beside the laundry hamper. Why are those extra few inches so hard to reach?


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Groups begging for bucks or selling something outside store entrances.  They get in your face and make it hard to get around them.  If I wanted to donate or buy their stuff I would approach THEM.

Ill-behaved children and parents who do nothing to correct them.

Clothes shopping -- well really, any kind of shopping.  When I go to a store I have a list, get what's on it in record time and get out of Dodge.

People who put me on hold to answer call waiting.  They're basically saying "somebody's calling who may be more important than you"!

Sales clerks who follow me around a store AFTER they've asked if they could help me and I've politely said "No, thank you."

People who use the cell phone while driving - especially texting.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> Ill-behaved children and parents who do nothing to correct them.
> 
> People who put me on hold to answer call waiting. They're basically saying "somebody's calling who may be more important than you"!


I hate kids who misbehave in public, but if they are throwing a tantrum, I'd rather a parent give me that strained smile and say, "Susie wants candy even though she knows she can't have any" than let her run amok.

As for the call waiting, I hate that too. When it's me, there is only one person I'll take the call from and that's DH (for obvious reasons) and even then, I'll tell the person that DH is calling and I need to take the call. Then I hang up. I don't put anyone on hold for call waiting and I don't hang up on anyone unless it's DH.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

Sherlock said:


> Ill-behaved children and parents who do nothing to correct them.


I remember when my daughter had a tantrum in a store. I left my basket by the customer service desk and left. I dislike parents who won't correct their children. Me, I made my daughter go back to confess the theft of a pack of gum which she hid in her underpants. She never did it again.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

When my parents take my car out assuming I have nowhere to be. They pull the whole "you don't work until night". The thing is that it is finals and I need something from the school store. It closes in an hour won't open until Monday. The car is 45 minutes away and its takes more than 15 to drive to the scjool. Mom refuses to let me drive the SUV. So now my entire weekend I planned in finals prep is ruined. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------

